# Big toe skin issues



## IcemanSK (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I've had problems with the skin on the bottom of my big toe tearing lately. This Monday, during a typical barefoot training on carpet, I tore several layers on skin off the bottom of my big toe near the ball of my foot. I can train for the next few weeks in shoes. What can I do to speed healing on this issue? What can I do to toughen up this part of my foot?


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know about toughening your toes up, but can you tape your toes until they heal?


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 26, 2011)

I've done this myself. Taping is better than wearing shoes, but DON'T USE DUCT TAPE. Trust me on this. Use athletic tape over a pad of some sort. Your feet will toughen as you work out more barefoot. It just takes time.


----------

